# Buying a used DTivo on eBay



## OrlandoJoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Has anyone here purchased a used Tivo receiver on ebay and activated it? I have been looking for a few days and there seems to be a decent supply of them. One that sold this morning had no access card, so I called DTV and asked about getting a replacement and the CSR said it would be no problem. Any specifics to be concerned about?


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Some of the basics to be careful of that may or may not be truthfully addressed in the listing is that it is fully functional as is and that it is NOT a previously LEASED unit. If it comes with an access card, the previous owner may have ordered a bunch of pay-per-views that have not been reported/billed (through a monthly phone call to download the orders). If there are unpaid PPVs on it, you could have some trouble.

If it does not come with a card, D* will send you a new one (I think they charge $20). Even if it does come with a card you may want to consider just getting a new one if you think it may not be "clean". If you can get the serial number and access card number before buying, you might be able to call D* and make sure it's not a lease unit or that there is a balance owing on the account (though they may not give you that information either).

As with anything on eBay, you are kind of counting on the integrity of the seller. Proceed as such.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

See if the seller will provide you with the serial and RID numbers of the HDTivo. You should be able to check with DTV and see if there are any outstanding issues on the unit. So far, I haven't had any problems with used DTivos or HDTivos purchased on ebay, but there are unscrupulous sellers out there so just be aware of what you're buying.


----------



## asousa (Sep 12, 2006)

OrlandoJoe I have an HR10-250 that is in perfect condition and the card is clean. PM me if you are interested in buying...skip the whole ebay thing


----------



## mrb (Sep 14, 2006)

I bought an R10 to replace my third non-functional R15 just last week. Welcome back TiVo!! It's wonderful. Make sure that you get the serial and receiver ID numbers from the seller, then call D* and tell them you're going to buy a used R10 and can they check the numbers. If all is clear go ahead and buy. If the seller won't provide this information they are hiding something. If their account is NOT clear D* witll NOT activate for you. I paid $113 for mine with s/h and love it.


----------



## rfc (Sep 28, 2006)

If you have a new receiver without a card, and want to replace another one you already have subscribed (a series 1--no RID), will DTV let you use that card and marry it to the new unit, saving the $20?


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

DTV will usually let you replace an existing receiver with another one and swap the cards between them. Make sure you tell them you are replacing a reciever that has died so as to avoid getting stuck with another 2-year commitment. If you tell them you're upgrading to a new DTivo then they may consider it a new activation and will tack on the 2 years to your account.


----------



## Chesney09 (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a DTivo that is sitting in the basement.. Works perfectly.. Cables, remote, Card, etc. included...

If you anyone is interested... Just PM me. I can provide contact info, any numbers you want, etc. I didn't think they were worth anything to anyone...

This is a Hughes SD DVR40 Directivo. It's probably about a year and a half old. It has spent the majority of it's time in the bedroom where we don't watch much TV. It clean, and in good shape.

$80 Shipped.


----------



## scubaduba (Sep 14, 2006)

Check local Compusa stores for remaining brand new R10's. They were just moved to "discountinued" and are now clearance priced for $59. There is no lease agreements or anything (at least through my local Compusa.).

My local Compusa still had 5 or so HR10's left over too but they are not clearanced yet. Still $399. But I'm waiting...

Hope this helps.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

If I may borrow the thread...

I'll jinx myself by talking about before it's received and activated, but I ordered a DTivo from an eBay seller and it should be here in two or three days.

Assuming everything goes ok, what differences can I expect to see between the DTvio, and my current-software Series 2 SA Tivo?

Is performance of the 6.x software very different? Other than networking related stuff, are there any significant features missing or different?

Thanks!

ApK


----------

